# Lengthy wait on PMV visa



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi all

It's been 7 months since the PMV subclass 300 application was lodged and still haven't heard from the Department. All support documentations have been provided including the health assessment, police checks etc.

I'm awared that the global processing time for this visa is between 14-21 months as indicated on the Dept's website. Just wondering if anyone could provide advice/tips for a speedy and successful outcome?

We're considering of converting it to the Offshore visa category ie 309 but concerns that it would be treated as a new application and hence would wait from scratch rather than from the 7 months already served on the existing PMV application. 

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Regards
NB


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Newbie2019 said:


> I'm awared that the global processing time for this visa is between 14-21 months as indicated on the Dept's website. Just wondering if anyone could provide advice/tips for a speedy and successful outcome?


Actually the processing times are :

300 - Prospective Marriage (subclass 300).
75% processed in *under* 14 months. 
10% processed in over 21 months.

You don't know how close you might be. People who include everything required initially, rarely get any contact until they get the grant.


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi JandE

Many thanks for your response. 

According to the Dept's website as shown below, there's no indication that 75% would be processed in "under" 14 months. I guess we just have to pray hard and hope for the best 

Processing times
75% of applications: 14 months
90% of applications: 21 months

Regards
NB


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Newbie2019 said:


> Hi JandE
> 
> Many thanks for your response.
> 
> ...


The immigration site does not explain it very well, but real processing times help better.

Actual processing times in months, for PMV's in 2019 on this forum
2.2, 2.5, 3.6, 5.6, 6.2, 6.3, 7.9, 9.4, 10.1, 10.3, 10.7, 10.9, 12.2 and 22.5 months.
That actually works out at nearer 75% in under 11 months, and 10% over 22 months.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Newbie2019 said:


> Hi all
> 
> It's been 7 months since the PMV subclass 300 application was lodged and still haven't heard from the Department. All support documentations have been provided including the health assessment, police checks etc.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't go back in the queue as such. What you should be concerned about is if you can meet the much stricter requirements for a 309 visa.

My most recent PMV from a high risk country took 5 months, while another one from a low risk country took almost 12 months.

It depends on both the processing centre dealing with the application plus individual factors.


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

Much appreciated CCMS for your response.

It could be my lack of understanding of the definition between the 'high risk' vs 'low risk' country, but would have thought the approval process for the 'high risk' ones would be longer than those from the ' low risk' category? Nevertheless that's an amazing turn around time. 

Is having an immigration agent representative lodging the application would result in a faster outcome than those individually lodged? 

I take your point re the individual factors... thought ours was relatively simple as we've known each other over 8 years, and I've (Aus citizen) flew back to Vietnam on numerous occasions to visit my partner. Hence believed we've met all the PMV criterias. Really makes me wonder how some people managed to get their approval so quickly but not us...

Regards
NB


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

Thanks JandE for the clarification.

Would you know how other applicants had such an astounding grant timeframe/outcome ie between 2-6 months?

I realise individual circumstances could have an impact on the processing time... but I believed we've met all the criterias of the PMV visa as we've known each other over 8 years and have met in persons on various occassions... not sure why our application is taking so long than others...

I'll keep my fingerscross that it would fits in the 75% queue 

Regards
NB


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Newbie2019 said:


> thought ours was relatively simple as we've known each other over 8 years, and I've (Aus citizen) flew back to Vietnam on numerous occasions to visit my partner. Hence believed we've met all the PMV criterias. Really makes me wonder how some people managed to get their approval so quickly but not us...


The processing times are not easily understood, if at all.

I lived with my partner, in her country (Philippines), for 10 months before we applied for the 300. Not long enough to go for the 309.

We had joint bank accounts, landlord statements confirming joint tenant on my rental in her country. Proof of her trip with me to Australia before the 300 application.

It still took us 8.7 months for the PMV grant.

Recent PMV's highlighting high risk-v-low risk:
2.5 months from Philippines
6.2 months from UK
9.2 months from Vietnam
10.9 months from USA

UK and USA would normally be classed as low risk...

I feel that a *very *well presented application, made *very *easy for the immigration officer to understand, and with *all *documents attached, stands the best chance of an earlier grant.


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Newbie2019 said:


> Much appreciated CCMS for your response.
> 
> It could be my lack of understanding of the definition between the 'high risk' vs 'low risk' country, but would have thought the approval process for the 'high risk' ones would be longer than those from the ' low risk' category? Nevertheless that's an amazing turn around time.
> 
> ...


Hi Newbie2019
I saw you asking a lot of questions regarding the waiting times, no one is really aware why the processing times are taking so long as each case is different. I was surprised that some cases took 2 months!! During the processing times, you just have to think of ways to spend time together, maybe a little getaway/trip and to stop worried (since it wont change anything). Hope we all get the good news soon


----------



## AT 8/3 (Apr 18, 2019)

Newbie2019 said:


> Hi all
> 
> It's been 7 months since the PMV subclass 300 application was lodged and still haven't heard from the Department. All support documentations have been provided including the health assessment, police checks etc.
> I'm awared that the global processing time for this visa is between 14-21 months as indicated on the Dept's website. Just wondering if anyone could provide advice/tips for a speedy and successful outcome?
> ...


My fiancé lodged PMV in Vietnam August 2018. He was interviewed 5 weeks ago but still waiting. We are so frustrating.


----------



## Sammee24 (Jan 23, 2018)

CCMS said:


> Newbie2019 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


What type of individual factor can make an application go longer, have been waiting for 13 months am from an high risk country.


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

Thanks JandE for the invaluable information provided.

Is the ''Recent PMV's highlighting high risk-v-low risk'' timeframe outlined in your response was sourced from the Dept's website? Wouldn't mind knowing its source so that I can check for future updates. Also what's the definition/classification of 'high risk' country category? ie is it based on faked cases?

Did you lodged the PMV application or via an immigration agent? Sometimes I wonder whether having an agent representative would improve the chance of a faster grant?

Sorry for all the questions. Just trying to understand the process and learn any tips as I would have to lodge for the 820 at a later stage.

Regards
NB


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Newbie2019 said:


> Much appreciated CCMS for your response.
> 
> It could be my lack of understanding of the definition between the 'high risk' vs 'low risk' country, but would have thought the approval process for the 'high risk' ones would be longer than those from the ' low risk' category? Nevertheless that's an amazing turn around time.
> 
> Is having an immigration agent representative lodging the application would result in a faster outcome than those individually lodged?


That's the point I was trying to make. There seems to be no reason to it.

Having an application professionally prepared will certainly help with faster overall processing, but it is not as if a migration agent can jump the queue.


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi Hope28

That's what I did, just came back from a Vietnam trip. I know it's beyond my control but it's the uncertainty of the unknown is killing me, making it so hard to plan for anything....

Hoping it will be our turn for the good news soon 

Cheers
NB


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi AT 8/3

I hear your pain. Our PMV was lodged in Oct 2018.

Let's hope we all get that magic grant letter soon 

Cheers
NB


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Sammee24 said:


> What type of individual factor can make an application go longer, have been waiting for 13 months am from an high risk country.


Character or medical issues, security checks which can take a long time if they are done by local agencies, concerns about evidence that needs checking, verification of documents and so on...


----------



## Gendee28 (May 31, 2019)

Im about to lodge my PMV application this june..i hope it will be approve before our june 2020 wedding.. crossing my fingers..


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

AT 8/3 said:


> My fiancé lodged PMV in Vietnam August 2018. He was interviewed 5 weeks ago but still waiting. We are so frustrating.


I applied pmv in feb 2018, interview done in dec 2018... CO asked to go for medical, all done n submitted by 18 dec.... submitted some more documents in jan 2019.... since than we waiting.... frustrating really really really frustrating


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi Gendee28

From the forumn, some people advised theirs were granted within 2-12 months, as such you may be able to get it in time! 

Best of luck!

Regards
NB


----------



## Gendee28 (May 31, 2019)

Thanks newbie2019...crossing my finger to that...Goodluck to all of us...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Newbie2019 said:


> Thanks JandE for the invaluable information provided.
> 
> Is the ''Recent PMV's highlighting high risk-v-low risk'' timeframe outlined in your response was sourced from the Dept's website? Wouldn't mind knowing its source so that I can check for future updates. Also what's the definition/classification of 'high risk' country category? ie is it based on faked cases?
> 
> ...


Immigration has stated that the low risk countries are those that are ETA eligible.
_Low risk applies to nationals from countries which issue ETA eligible passports.
High risk countries are those which are not ETA eligible._

I did my partners visas myself, (300,820,801) but I do have years of government form filling experience. Although that did not remove the stress of wondering if I had done enough.

Using a migration agent may not speed things up, but it should give peace of mind knowing that the agent should not lodge until they are sure you have provided all the required information.


----------



## TomShugar (Feb 26, 2019)

Submitted April 2018. Completely front loaded, medical, everything. Partner from Philippines.

Still waiting.

We have been living together in Australia since then on a visitor visa.

Beyond a joke. Was holding up hope a new government being elected would improve things. Now starting to give up any remaining hope.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

TomShugar said:


> Submitted April 2018. Completely front loaded, medical, everything. Partner from Philippines.
> 
> Still waiting.
> 
> ...


I would wonder if something isnt right with the application, as you previously said "_We were contacted on 20 November 2018 to provide more information within 28 days"_.

I'm not sure a change of government would have improved things.

The most recent PMV granted in the Philippines took just 2.5 months, But another is still waiting after 15 months, showing that times can vary depending on the application itself.


----------



## TomShugar (Feb 26, 2019)

JandE said:


> TomShugar said:
> 
> 
> > Submitted April 2018. Completely front loaded, medical, everything. Partner from Philippines.
> ...


I wondered this too. We were contacted to provide documentation already provided. But it is impossible to actually talk to anyone about what that means or why they are asking. Anyway, we obtained new copies of the government documents requested on the same day.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

TomShugar said:


> I wondered this too. We were contacted to provide documentation already provided. But it is impossible to actually talk to anyone about what that means or why they are asking. Anyway, we obtained new copies of the government documents requested on the same day.


Have you sent a nice enquiry recently, stating that they asked for things again, which were sent again, and are they waiting for anything else?

I found that the Manila staff seemed pretty good when we did our PMV.


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

Many thanks JandE for your response. With your experience, perhaps you should consider changing profession to become a MRA 

Regards
NB


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

JandE said:


> The processing times are not easily understood, if at all.
> 
> I lived with my partner, in her country (Philippines), for 10 months before we applied for the 300. Not long enough to go for the 309.
> 
> ...


might help if that was done but I used to hear in 2015 that . whether application prepared thoroughly or not , the grant will be pushed forward into the next fiscal year 
if quota for the year filled . So I guess an application made very early in the fiscal year , say in june , might receive the grant in that fiscal year . the situation might have changed in last few years but may have got worse .


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

There really seems to be little rhyme or reason in processing times. 

Getting PMVs from Morocco approved in 5-6 months, while seemingly straightforward ones from Phillipines and China suddenly take 12 months. 

There are so many factors at play: security checks, other background checks, interviews, checking of witness statements and so on. 

I have had PMVs with medicals completed and all requests for further information dealt with sit there unmoving for another 3 months, for no particular reason I could think of.

Obviously, lodging a complete and well-prepared application should always be the starting point.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Newbie2019 said:


> Many thanks JandE for your response. With your experience, perhaps you should consider changing profession to become a MRA
> 
> Regards
> NB


Too much responsibility for me, these days.
And too much learning to keep up with regulations..


----------



## anashin (May 5, 2017)

I would like to share my experience in PMV application.

I do believe that the lodgement country plays an important role in the processing times.

My timeline details is on my signature.
I took the advice of people here when I was lodging my PMV, to make it easier for the CO to look into your papers by uploading organized documentation.

1. Clear file names
2. Travel details in pdf with page 1 as the title (e.g SWEDEN TRAVEL 2017) with date of travel and accomodation details, page 2-3 ticket and boarding pass, page 3 onwards travel photos with captions.
3. Chat logs in pdf.
4. Video call screenshots in pdf.
5. Social media posts in pdf.
6. Relationship timeline in a diagram format. Month, year and photo provided for each box about the highlights of our relationship e.g first time we met, travel, engagement, met the parents etc

I submitted our PMV on January 2018, knowing that it won't be looked at as it was incomplete. Yes, I lodged our application with incomplete documents. June 2018 I went to Aus for a visit and also to do the NOIM paperwork. June 2018, we've submitted all our pending documents. At that time, there was no contact from the CO at all.

Aug 2018, I got a call from the CO asking about my previous relationships as I didn't fill it out on the application! So yes, fill it out even your ex relationships were not a de facto relationship. 2 hours after her call, I got the grant email.

So technically, imo, from the month i've completed our docs, June 2018 to Aug 2018 was just merely two months of processing. I was expecting more than a year of processing but got the grant earlier. 

Im a Filipino national and visa applications in the Philippines do really take long (for most cases) however when I moved to Dubai to work, visa applications were all easy and smooth. I didn't get any tourist visa rejections when I applied for US, Japan, Korea, Schengen, UK, Aus etc. Sometimes, I do want to suggest to people that they should go to Dubai and apply their immigration visas there as it is really smooth but of course, it still depends on your circumstances. I have never been married nor have a child and so is my now-husband. No financial issues as well.

It's just a shame that the processing times put so much stress to people and also to the relationship. I do not know how else I can help but hoping that those who have been waiting too long can get their grant soon.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

anashin said:


> Im a Filipino national and visa applications in the Philippines do really take long (for most cases) however when I moved to Dubai to work, visa applications were all easy and smooth. I didn't get any tourist visa rejections when I applied for US, Japan, Korea, Schengen, UK, Aus etc.


I feel that your previous travel history might have helped you too..



anashin said:


> I submitted our PMV on January 2018, knowing that it won't be looked at as it was incomplete. Yes, I lodged our application with incomplete documents. June 2018 I went to Aus for a visit and also to do the NOIM paperwork. June 2018, we've submitted all our pending documents. At that time, there was no contact from the CO at all.


We actually did the same, and did not submit the NOIM with the application. We did that after arriving in Australia on a visitor visa, about 4/5 months later.

We got a request/reminder from Immigration for the NOIM, a few hours after we landed in Australia.


----------



## anashin (May 5, 2017)

JandE said:


> I feel that your previous travel history might have helped you too..
> 
> We actually did the same, and did not submit the NOIM with the application. We did that after arriving in Australia on a visitor visa, about 4/5 months later.
> 
> We got a request/reminder from Immigration for the NOIM, a few hours after we landed in Australia.


The travel history might have helped, yes. I agree.

Another one good thing about applying visa (Aus) in Dubai is you can actually contact the CO. I remember when one of my tourist visa took almost a month of processing, I called the consulate to check the status and they transferred me directly to the CO. She said I missed to upload the salary certificate and that if I upload it before the cut off time that day, she will send me the grant notice. Now, I think that they (Dubai Aus consulate) do not really send reminders and just wait for you to upload all the requirement documents, cause I haven't received one at all. Not sure for the others though.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

anashin said:


> The travel history might have helped, yes. I agree.
> 
> Another one good thing about applying visa (Aus) in Dubai is you can actually contact the CO. I remember when one of my tourist visa took almost a month of processing, I called the consulate to check the status and they transferred me directly to the CO. She said I missed to upload the salary certificate and that if I upload it before the cut off time that day, she will send me the grant notice. Now, I think that they (Dubai Aus consulate) do not really send reminders and just wait for you to upload all the requirement documents, cause I haven't received one at all. Not sure for the others though.


Your mention of salary certificate puzzles me. We never had anything like that, which is just as well, as neither of us were working.

Is this something new for the PMV? We did ours in 2015.


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi JandE

Just wondering whether you had contacts from the case officer (co) during your pmv application process?

I've contacted the Dept to enquire the progress of my application ie whether it has been allocated to a co but no avail. It makes it so hard to know how far ahead to nominate the wedding date... it's the second time I had to change the wedding date due to the uncertainty of when the visa will be granted and there's fees for changing the NOIM registration, so annoying.

Regards
NB


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Newbie2019 said:


> Hi JandE
> 
> Just wondering whether you had contacts from the case officer (co) during your pmv application process?
> 
> ...


Only to request our NOIM, as we didn't lodge it with everything else.

Most people who lodge everything up front don't get any contact.

It was a different person who did the grant, so it isn't just one individual case officer.


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

Much appreciated your speedy response as always 

I thought the NOIM was one of the mandatory/ required document so lodged it upfront. Also thought it would be considered favourably/strong evidence that our relationship is genuine.

Regards
NB


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Newbie2019 said:


> Much appreciated your speedy response as always
> 
> I thought the NOIM was one of the mandatory/ required document so lodged it upfront. Also thought it would be considered favourably/strong evidence that our relationship is genuine.
> 
> ...


They do say that, but we wanted to arrange the wedding together, in Australia, so we said we needed time to supply it and would apply for a visitor visa so we could do it together in Australia.

We ran the risk of delaying the PMV due to that, but felt it might increase the chance of a visitor visa for that purpose, while the PMV was in process.

The day after we landed in Australia ( she got a 12 month visitor visa) we got an email to remind us about doing the NOIM within 28 days.


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

Thanks JandE for sharing those info.

I wanted to apply for the visitor visa while waiting for da pmv but concern if it’s refused then it might have a detrimental impact on our pmv. Although others advised the outcome of the visitor visa shouln’t affect the pmv but didn’t wanted to take the risk.

Probably the pmv process was much quicker a few years ago. Now it’s much tougher & takes foreverrrrr.

Regards
NB


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Newbie2019 said:


> Thanks JandE for sharing those info.
> 
> I wanted to apply for the visitor visa while waiting for da pmv but concern if it's refused then it might have a detrimental impact on our pmv. Although others advised the outcome of the visitor visa shouln't affect the pmv but didn't wanted to take the risk.
> 
> ...


I've seen a number getting it faster than ours was in 2016, even though the 75% quoted is longer than it was then.

I can't think of having heard of any refusal for visiting visa having had a detrimental effect on a PMV.


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

Yes from the forumn I see some mentioned their was granted within 2-4 months which really make me wonder the cause for the delay in our when it seemingly straight forward case and all required documentation was submitted.

The concern re the negative impact on da pmv was merely my thinking. For example I’m worried the Dept think that ( if the visitor is refused) we try other means to come to Aus via the pmv. I know it sbouldn’t be the case as the pmv was lodged prior to applying for the visitor visa but who knows the Dept’s view so wouldn’t want to do anything to jeoperdise our pmv chance.

Regards
NB


----------



## Marian (Jun 30, 2019)

Hello there 
Im still waiting my PMV for almost 7 months 
Lod Dec 12 2018
I'm from the Philippines 
The waiting process is the hardest


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Marian said:


> Hello there
> Im still waiting my PMV for almost 7 months
> Lod Dec 12 2018
> I'm from the Philippines
> The waiting process is the hardest


Waiting is hard. We began the wait from PMV in June 2015. The PMV took almost 9 months back then.

But that was just the start of waiting. It was Feb 2019 when we got the PR, and the visa waiting ended.

Now we are waiting for the Citizenship bit...


----------



## riri22 (Nov 26, 2018)

Same same. Applied Dec 29,2018. Still heard nothing.


----------



## AT 8/3 (Apr 18, 2019)

riri22 said:


> Same same. Applied Dec 29,2018. Still heard nothing.


Lodged in August 2018. Still waiting


----------



## Gilada (Apr 5, 2019)

We lodged in June 2018 from Philippines and still waiting. Tick toc


----------



## AT 8/3 (Apr 18, 2019)

After waiting for 11 months, I received the refusal of visa . I don’t know what to do now. We just cry and cry


----------



## Boomkey (Jul 4, 2019)

What was the reason for refusal?


----------



## AT 8/3 (Apr 18, 2019)

Boomkey said:


> What was the reason for refusal?


They give us so many reasons. 
- I didn't go back to visit my fiancé since we lodged the visa
- My mum didn't attend my engagement in Vietnam 
- the CO asked my fiancé about the plans for wedding in Aus . Some question he answered he would like to discuss and decide with me when we stay together .


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

Indeed, our was lodged in Oct 2018 and still haven't heard. The positive new is the global processing time published on the Dept's website has slightly improved. The current processing times are as follows:

75% of applications: 12 months (used to be 14 months)
90% of applications: 16 months (used to be 21 months)

The processing times will be regularly updated so keep an eye out.

Hope we'll get the good news soon.

Regards
NB


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi AT 8/3

Sorry to hear about the bad news. Perhaps you should seek advice from a registered migration agent to see whether the case has grounds for an appeal/review?

Regards
NB


----------



## AT 8/3 (Apr 18, 2019)

Newbie2019 said:


> Hi AT 8/3
> 
> Sorry to hear about the bad news. Perhaps you should seek advice from a registered migration agent to see whether the case has grounds for an appeal/review?
> 
> ...


Yes, i will apply for review AAT. But the process is so long 18-24 months


----------



## Boomkey (Jul 4, 2019)

AT 8/3 what is your story, how long have you been with your partner? Where did you meet etc? If you don’t mind me asking


----------



## AT 8/3 (Apr 18, 2019)

Boomkey said:


> AT 8/3 what is your story, how long have you been with your partner? Where did you meet etc? If you don't mind me asking


I went to Vietnam with my friend who is my fiancé 's niece. I met him there for the first time. Before that, we have been chatting,talking on phone, facetime ..... almost every day for 1 year. Then 6 months later I decided to go back. We celebrated the engagement and lodged in our visa 300


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

What's AAT stands for? Did you prepared & lodged the PMV application yourself or via a migration agent?

Were you interviewed by the CO prior to the decision outcome?

Regards
NB


----------



## AT 8/3 (Apr 18, 2019)

Newbie2019 said:


> What's AAT stands for? Did you prepared & lodged the PMV application yourself or via a migration agent?
> 
> Were you interviewed by the CO prior to the decision outcome?
> 
> ...


AAT: Administrative Appeals Tribunal.
The agent helped me to lodge application. 
We have been waiting 11 weeks after my fiancé got the interview. Then they sent the refusal of visa letter


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

I'm surprised to hear that only your fiance was interviewed as would have thought both parties would be interviewed prior to the final decision.

Hope you don't need to pay another hefty fees for the review process.

Best of luck!

Regards
NB


----------



## AT 8/3 (Apr 18, 2019)

Newbie2019 said:


> I'm surprised to hear that only your fiance was interviewed as would have thought both parties would be interviewed prior to the final decision.
> 
> Hope you don't need to pay another hefty fees for the review process.
> 
> ...


I have to pay $1764 for AAT . 
The lawyer's fee from $5500- $7500 ( if I need help)


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

Oh gosh so pricey 😞

Hope it will be a great outcome!

Regards
NB


----------



## krissycaits (Jan 11, 2018)

I did my PMV from the UK in May 2018.
I applied for a subclass 600 tourist visa in August to sit out what I guessed would be a long wait. Arrived in Australia in September 2018. In October immigration asked me to leave the country and I got my PMV granted in November 2018. Just over 5 months. 

My biggest two tips are front loading and frequent updating. Continue uploading evidence every 2-3 months. I did my medical and police checks before promoted and added them. Good luck and hopefully the wait will be over soon.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

krissycaits said:


> I did my PMV from the UK in May 2018.
> I applied for a subclass 600 tourist visa in August to sit out what I guessed would be a long wait. Arrived in Australia in September 2018. In October immigration asked me to leave the country and I got my PMV granted in November 2018. Just over 5 months.
> 
> My biggest two tips are front loading and frequent updating. Continue uploading evidence every 2-3 months. I did my medical and police checks before promoted and added them. Good luck and hopefully the wait will be over soon.


Our PMV might have been similar, except for not doing it fully front loaded. We did the NOIM later, 4 months after application, and our PMV took 4 months longer than yours.

22nd June 2015: PMV Application Online.
17th August 2015: Medical & Police checks finalised.
_20th August 2015: 600 Application Online 
24th September 2015: 600 Granted for full 12 months stay.
6th October 2015: Arrive in Australia on visitor visa_
6th October 2016: Request for NOIM
17th October 2016: NOIM Submitted 
16th Feb 2016: Notification to leave Australia for 300 visa finalisation.
14th March 2016: PMV Granted.
8.9 Months processing time for subclass 300

I agree with you on the tips for front loading and frequent updating.


----------



## AT 8/3 (Apr 18, 2019)

We updated proofs every 4 months . However just only history of phone calls, screen shots of messages, receipts sending money & parcels. 
In Vietnam, it’s not easy to get a visitor visa. A lots of people got refusal. So we decided not to apply for that . And i just bought the house , I couldn’t afford to travel to Vietnam frequently. I save money for house and support my fiancé when he come over here in first few weeks until he can get a jobs. 
It’s much easier to get the proofs if the couple can stay together.


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

I think the country origins could have an impact on the processing times. For example I've been advised applications from Vietnam is classified in the 'high risk' category as such the approval rates/times might not be as fast as those applications from the UK or '' non high risk' countries.... 

I agree with AT8/3 re the tourist visitor refusal from VN, hence I didn't applied as wouldn't want to do anything to jeopardise our PMV application. 

Regards
NB


----------



## konji__ (Nov 27, 2017)

Where the visa application gets processed definitely plays a part (not necessarily applicants country of origin)... 
I dont think the tourist visitor refusal would not impact your PMV application... im pretty sure ive read somewhere here where some people have tourist visa refused but with successful partner visa...


----------



## mauibabyy (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi, guys I would like to share you the good news.

Finally, after 18 months of waiting my PMV was finalised last July 2, 2019.

Timeframe:

Lodged: December 17, 2017
S56 request: July 9, 2018 and February 1, 2019
Granted: July 2, 2019

My advice for those who are still waiting, to make sure that you provide everything on the checklist so that when they look at your application they can approve your visa straight away. Waiting for them to request you additional documents would make you wait longer. Lesson learned. 

Thank you to those who helped me. See you on the next step Partner Visa 820/801.


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

what was the reason for the refusal?



AT 8/3 said:


> After waiting for 11 months, I received the refusal of visa . I don't know what to do now. We just cry and cry


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

AT i am so sorry. That is my biggest nightmare.. been waiting 19 months and my fiance has his interview in 2 weeks. N i have no clue what will we do if he doesnt get approved as he is a refugee.. so even if i moved to austria there is no assurance he will be able to stay. Its just messy. Its scary how much control they have over our lives.


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

mauibabyy said:


> Hi, guys I would like to share you the good news.
> 
> Finally, after 18 months of waiting my PMV was finalised last July 2, 2019.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! See, you were granted this July. Lucky you!


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

AT 8/3 said:


> After waiting for 11 months, I received the refusal of visa . I don't know what to do now. We just cry and cry


Sorry to hear about your refusal.
You mentioned you have an agent.
What is his/her advice?

Is it best to reapply instead or go through AAT?


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

Congratulations! 

What's "S56 request" represent? ie what type of information was requested? 

Regards
NB


----------



## mauibabyy (Mar 16, 2018)

They asked for CENOMAR (Certificate of No Marriage) but my fault was I sent them only the scanned copy. After 8 months they asked me to send them the same document but the original copy and need to be delivered directly to their office. Also, they need my updated NBI (Police Certificate).


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

That’s interesting, I don’t recall that was part of the PMV application requirement. There’s a Notice of Intended Marriage (NOIM) form which need to be submitted as part of the PMV application and thought the form would proof the individuals are free to get marry else the office won’t accept the registration. But I could be wrong 🙂

Regards
NB


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Newbie2019 said:


> That's interesting, I don't recall that was part of the PMV application requirement. There's a Notice of Intended Marriage (NOIM) form which need to be submitted as part of the PMV application and thought the form would proof the individuals are free to get marry else the office won't accept the registration. But I could be wrong &#128578;
> 
> Regards
> NB


It is a requirement for applicants from the Philippines. And it needs to be sent direct from the NSO to the Australian embassy.


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

Thanks JandE for the clarification.

Regards
NB


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Newbie2019 said:


> Thanks JandE for the clarification.
> 
> Regards
> NB


I think there are quite a few differences between countries. 
I've seen that PMV applicants from some countries have had to have interviews, but it wasn't something we heard of from the Philippines.


----------



## AT 8/3 (Apr 18, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your refusal.
You mentioned you have an agent.
What is his/her advice?

Is it best to reapply instead or go through AAT?[/QUOTE]

We have 70days apply the form for appealing 
If we reapply for new applications , we have to wait after 6 months 
So we decide to appeal


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

mauibabyy said:


> They asked for CENOMAR (Certificate of No Marriage) but my fault was I sent them only the scanned copy. After 8 months they asked me to send them the same document but the original copy and need to be delivered directly to their office. Also, they need my updated NBI (Police Certificate).


My fiance had provided it and so did i which made no sense.


----------



## mounteverest (Jul 28, 2019)

CCMS said:


> You wouldn't go back in the queue as such. What you should be concerned about is if you can meet the much stricter requirements for a 309 visa.
> 
> My most recent PMV from a high risk country took 5 months, while another one from a low risk country took almost 12 months.
> 
> It depends on both the processing centre dealing with the application plus individual factors.


hi Nick, so would you agree that processing time is a lottery when it says that 75% go through in 14 months and you get some in 5 months. It appears that we had no luck in this lottery since all our documents for 309 (which had a 12-16 processing time frame) visa were in order and CO contacted us 13 months after application and then required new police check (and nothing else) which took another 4 months to get and then health checks expired and so forth. The longer immigration waits to pick up an application, the more a applicant is being punished instead of being helped. The system seems to run out of control. regards mounteverest


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

JandE said:


> Newbie2019 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm awared that the global processing time for this visa is between 14-21 months as indicated on the Dept's website. Just wondering if anyone could provide advice/tips for a speedy and successful outcome?
> ...


I kinda disagree with j and e. It depends on your circumstances as ive had to provide documents that were not even listed as immigration needing and i made sure we provided everything first instance even medicals. 
If you have travelled it helps you. As they can see you go back to your country and so on. 
But i dnt think it matters what partner visa u apply for its seems to be quite equal. Where you are from makes a difference also.


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

If you want it to go quick i think my advice to u is provide what ever u can so they will have no questions. I even had to write statements my fiance had to sign. Thats what immigration requested. 
Be honest and transparent. But its a little like the lotto. You could take 4 months or 15months who knows depending on the office. But you get more of an idea by looking at people who have been processed through your office. 
Anyway good luck!


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

In the end its people processing ur visa. So some people might think you need more info than others. 😃 
Its also hard for them as they need to judge if your in live or a con man.


----------



## cgy (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi, would anyone know of any recent PMV grants? I noticed that the global processing times changed again.


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

cgy said:


> Hi, would anyone know of any recent PMV grants? I noticed that the global processing times changed again.


Hey my fiance was approved on the 28 august. After 21 months.


----------



## cgy (Oct 3, 2019)

Sillysal7 said:


> Hey my fiance was approved on the 28 august. After 21 months.


It was a loong wait, but hey, congratulations!!! And thanks for your response. I wonder if the long processing time for PH applicants is now the norm? Noticed that it's generally slowing down for most of us.


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

yeah, you gotta wait 18 months... youre lucky if you will be granted less than that... how long have you been waiting now?



cgy said:


> Sillysal7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey my fiance was approved on the 28 august. After 21 months.
> ...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

koalabearwithme said:


> yeah, you gotta wait 18 months... youre lucky if you will be granted less than that... how long have you been waiting now?


Times for some do seem longer, but 75% were completed in under 17 months in August. It was 15 months in July.

The Philippines does seem to have some of the longest times currently.


----------



## cgy (Oct 3, 2019)

koalabearwithme said:


> yeah, you gotta wait 18 months... youre lucky if you will be granted less than that... how long have you been waiting now?


lodged in March 2019. Long way to go then!


----------



## cgy (Oct 3, 2019)

JandE said:


> Times for some do seem longer, but 75% were completed in under 17 months in August. It was 15 months in July.
> 
> The Philippines does seem to have some of the longest times currently.


Noted. Thank you!


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi all

We finally got the approval after 13 months wait! 

My tips for those sponsoring partner from Vietnam, the ' single status certificate' is a requirement by the Consulate in Vietnam as part of the subclass 300 application, although it's not indicated on the Dept's website, so should submit it as part of your application in order to avoid/minimise unnecessary delays.

Best of luck to anyone who's still waiting.

Regards
NB


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jul 29, 2019)

Newbie2019 said:


> Hi all
> 
> We finally got the approval after 13 months wait!
> 
> ...


Congrats!

What's your timeline?

Thanks


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jul 29, 2019)

Sillysal7 said:


> Hey my fiance was approved on the 28 august. After 21 months.


Congrats!

What a long but worthwhile wait!

May I ask why it was so long? Interview/RFI?

Thanks!


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

Thanks  

Our PMV was lodged in Oct 2018, interviewed in Aug 2019, granted Nov 2019. We've promptly submitted any further information request posted the interview so don't know why it took so long... but extremely relief that the waiting game is over in the interim. 
The process is not completed as we'll still need to apply for the permanent visa.

Cheers
NB


----------



## Newbie2019 (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi A/T 83

It's been a while, just want to know if you had any luck with appealing the visa refusal of your 300 visa application?

Best of luck if you're still waiting for the outcome.

Regards
NB


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

Newbie2019 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Our PMV was lodged in Oct 2018, interviewed in Aug 2019, granted Nov 2019. We've promptly submitted any further information request posted the interview so don't know why it took so long... but extremely relief that the waiting game is over in the interim.
> The process is not completed as we'll still need to apply for the permanent visa.
> ...


sorry to bother you but I wonder if you could tell me if that new rule came in about sponsor having to show if he or she has not been a domestic abuser etc ? I know in last few years the sponsor has to have av police certificate which seems crazy as he or she is an aussie citizen .


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

cookbarry said:


> sorry to bother you but I wonder if you could tell me if that new rule came in about sponsor having to show if he or she has not been a domestic abuser etc ? I know in last few years the sponsor has to have av police certificate which seems crazy as he or she is an aussie citizen .


The police check on the sponsor is to protect the applicant.

Not all sponsors are Australian citizens.

Not all sponsors have the right intentions, and these checks are to try to stop the few odd ones from creating unacceptable situations.

The current rules are:

If you want to sponsor an applicant for a Prospective Marriage (subclass 300) visa or a Partner visa, you must:


provide an Australian and foreign police check when you apply for sponsorship
*give us written consent to disclose any convictions for relevant offences to the visa applicant.*

We will refuse the visa application if you don't provide the checks or give us consent to disclose any relevant offences to the applicant.

It is important that the visa applicant is fully aware of the sponsors police history, if any. It is also comforting for them to know the sponsor has no such isssues.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

JandE said:


> The police check on the sponsor is to protect the applicant.
> 
> Not all sponsors are Australian citizens.
> 
> ...


thanks so much for the comprehensive summary . maybe I am losing it as old now but I was under the impression that police check on sponsor was brought in some years ago but there was another test more recently which maybe has not been passed in OZ parliament ? It seems that only answer for me is to return home to Perth, W.A from England when safe to do so and put up with quarantine fee of $3000 ( so many expenses and wish I was not a pensioner and had a nice salary - smile ! ) . Then in due course my fiancee who is in Ukraine could come to OZ on a visitor visa and maybe do either an onshore partner application( if allowed to ) if we get married or
a PMV from abroad . That is the plan but covid 19 affects all plans ! ( smile ) . any idea if aussie government are getting as racist and xenophobic as Tory brexit government here and might try to not grant visitor visas ? Hoping not .


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

cookbarry said:


> I was under the impression that police check on sponsor was brought in some years ago but there was another test more recently which maybe has not been passed in OZ parliament ?


That one so far only applies to parent visas, where the sponsor applies first, but otherwise seems to be the same thing.

I think it is still intended for partner visas eventually.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

JandE said:


> That one so far only applies to parent visas, where the sponsor applies first, but otherwise seems to be the same thing.
> 
> I think it is still intended for partner visas eventually.


thanks and now I remember it when you said SPONSOR applies first . I remember there was talk that it would make an onshore partner visa application difficult because of time taken to process it . It seems that they now have one less problem until 
the government brings it in for partner visas to make life more difficult . 
what actually is sponsor applying for if it comes in but I bet they want the now huge visa fee before they will process it orhopefully not ? thanks again for your assistance


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

cookbarry said:


> thanks and now I remember it when you said SPONSOR applies first . I remember there was talk that it would make an onshore partner visa application difficult because of time taken to process it . It seems that they now have one less problem until
> the government brings it in for partner visas to make life more difficult .
> what actually is sponsor applying for if it comes in but I bet they want the now huge visa fee before they will process it orhopefully not ? thanks again for your assistance


The Bill has actually passed and has been given Royal Assent, the department has chosen not to implement it at this stage, however it could be implemented with little or no warning at any stage.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks a lot aussiesteve . Can you refresh my old mind on what a sponsor must now do as I have forgotten as it was first touted a few years ago I think ? Would it mean the huge visa fee would not have to be paid until after sponsor approval ? that would be fair but I think these governments like to get their hands on the dosh quickly and such easy pickings from vulnerable folk ! ( smile ).


----------



## Sammy J (Oct 26, 2017)

cookbarry said:


> thanks a lot aussiesteve . Can you refresh my old mind on what a sponsor must now do as I have forgotten as it was first touted a few years ago I think ? Would it mean the huge visa fee would not have to be paid until after sponsor approval ? that would be fair but I think these governments like to get their hands on the dosh quickly and such easy pickings from vulnerable folk ! ( smile ).


There was talk that the sponsor would apply for a smaller fee. $1k was being mentioned but that was probably just a guess. Then once approved the applicant could apply, maybe for a smaller than $7700 fee but who knows.

Currently, the sponsor doesn't have to do anything different than has been the case for a long time. The applicant applies then pays. Then the sponsor can do their application


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

we have to be thankful for small mercies I guess and even a thousand dollars is outrageous for time they spend checking it or maybe some folk think not and accept government line ! ( wry smile ) .


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

cookbarry said:


> thanks a lot aussiesteve . Can you refresh my old mind on what a sponsor must now do as I have forgotten as it was first touted a few years ago I think ? Would it mean the huge visa fee would not have to be paid until after sponsor approval ? that would be fair but I think these governments like to get their hands on the dosh quickly and such easy pickings from vulnerable folk ! ( smile ).


From what I have seen, the future rule would be that the sponsor pays a fee, (smaller than the applicant._ I think I saw about $400 mentioned at one time_), and if approved, the applicant then does the normal application and fee.

In theory the sponsor check can be done quickly .

The sponsorship application fee for the parent visa is $420, and that was implemented on 1 July 2019.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks a lot JandE . So it is really just almost a repeat of the Police clearance as that 
would show if sponsor had any offences in the past .


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

I think the figure of around $400 was first touted.
What is more important is the time frame to approve the sponsor visa.


----------



## Lizbiz88 (Oct 12, 2020)

300 Applied - September 2018
300 Granted - April 2019 (it would have been granted in January however we were waiting for a new passport which took longer than usual)

London office was amazing! Very quick with replies.


----------



## Herby (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm reading above that a lot of applications summit medical certificates when applying? I thought you had to wait for the CO to request you supply one from a authorised medical practitioner in that country?


----------

